
Tesla owner killed in crash was watching ‘Harry Potter’ while using autopilot - cpeterso
http://www.dallasnews.com/business/autos-latest-news/20160701-tesla-owner-killed-in-crash-was-watching-harry-potter-while-using-car-s-autopilot-survivor-says.ece
======
abcampbell
Well, what do they think people will do when the car is on "autopilot"

If we don't want people to treat it like autopilot, maybe we should come up
with a different name.

Maybe:

"You need to pay a little attention because we are overconfident about AI" \-
pilot

~~~
burnitdown
I do think the name is dumb but I would imagine you get a warning when it is
activated.

They should rename it after the guy who died. Eg: Bob Smith = Smith mode. "Bob
Smith died because he was not paying attention, please use Smith mode
responsibly."

------
fujipadam
\- Allegedly - watching Harry Potter while driving.

Who knows what might have been triggered after a crash like that? Maybe his
ipad turned on and started playing some music or something strange like that.

While this is a very sad incident, my question is more future focused. Can a
software update fix this blindness or does it require a hardware upgrade?

~~~
mattkrea
It was a portable DVD player that was open and playing..

~~~
matt-attack
That's impossible. No one has used one of those since 2002.

------
0xfaded
Interestingly one of the leading causes of general aviation accidents is CFIT,
controlled flight into terrain. One major cause is pilots not paying attention
to automation (autopilot).

